# HELP...Fishes swimming towards the corner...



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a bunch of fishes, but they all just keep on swimming to the top corners of the tank. I push them away with my finger and they just swim back. Is there something wrong with the water temperature? I added a heater this morning. The temperature is 78F.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Add an airstone. Are the fish gasping? Fish/inverts at the surface is usually indicative of low dissolved oxygen in the water.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an airstone already. There should also be some oxygen going in when my filter drops the water back into the tank. Anything else I should do?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What are your water parameters? Did you change anything (add/remove) anything today? Did you do a water change recently/today?


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

The only thing I added today was the heater which I bought this morning. You think it's cause the fishes aren't used to the warm water?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

We need more information to better assist you.

What size is your tank? What kind of fish do you keep? What filter are you running? Before adding your heater, what was the temperature of the water? Over how long a period did you adjust the temperature? 

Also as ameekplec asked, what are your water parameters?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

When did they start doing this? What changed just before they started, just the heater?


----------



## tjroihenu (Feb 8, 2009)

Are they new to the tank? They are getting use to the tank and learning the boundaries.

If not, Check if there's a fish in there that's aggressive towards them.


What temp was the tank before you added the heater. The rapid change in temp could've stressed them.


----------



## blist3rX (Mar 10, 2009)

The fishes are ok now. It might be because they weren't used to the heater yet. I turned off the heater for the night and gave it a ...30% water change. They're back to normal now. Thaanks.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

blist3rX said:


> The fishes are ok now. It might be because they weren't used to the heater yet. I turned off the heater for the night and gave it a ...30% water change. They're back to normal now. Thaanks.


I would watch your fish carefully for signs of distress. Temperature fluctuations can cause stress and lead to increased susceptibility to disease.


----------



## dori (Feb 21, 2009)

A large temp increase may have a few effects:

1. The higher the temp the lower the amount of dissolved oxygen that the watter can carry (gets saturated faster).

2. The higher the temp, the more acidic (lower PH) the water.

3. If PH goes beyond a threshold bacteria dies/stalls and you get your fish to suffer from excess ammonia and nitrite.

Now I haven't experienced it myself but I read that lack of oxygen as well as high ammonia/nitrite levels would cause fishes to "gasp." Sounds to me like there was a potential water change due at the low temp, while the higher temp made it more urgent.

Although 2 and 3 are possible, they are not very probable/significant according to this information:
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/chem00/chem00920.htm

So I conclude #1 (can't quite guess why the water change fixed it overnight).


----------

